
SML On Stilts - fogus
http://stilts.j4cbo.com/
======
samdk
Ruby on Rails (<http://rubyonrails.org/>)

ColdFusion on Wheels (<http://cfwheels.org/>)

DOS on Dope (<http://www.secretgeek.net/dod_intro.asp>)

Haskell on a Horse (<http://haskell.on-a-horse.org/> \-- site seems to be
down)

Cobol on Cogs (<http://www.coboloncogs.org/> \-- not actually real)

The $LANGUAGE on $NOUN naming convention amuses me. Any others I'm missing?

~~~
joeyo
PHP on Trax (<http://www.phpontrax.com/>)

------
jchonphoenix
Python on Planes - someone please do it

~~~
mhd
Isn't "Pylons" basically a reference to that?

